# نصائح خاطئة (للبنات)



## أنجيلا (1 أبريل 2011)

*لكل شخص نظريته الخاصة بالحب، سواء كان والدتك، صديقتك، أو حتى جدتك، الجميع يعتقد بأنه يعرف أكثر منك في شؤون الحب. ولكننا لا نملك أي نظريات عن الحب وإنما بعض النصائح التي يمكن أن تساعدك في إتخاذ أهم القرارات المتعلقة بقلبك.*


*الحب يغير الأشخاص.*
*أحيانا تحاولين إقناع نفسك بأن عيوبه الصغيرة أو حتى الكبيرة ليست مسألة مثيرة للقلق، وبأنك وبقوة الحب والإصرار سوف تستطيعين تغيره الى الأفضل! هذا مجرد كلام أفلام ومسلسلات، في الحقيقة لا يمكنك تغير أي عادات أو ميزات شخصية لأي شخص بضمن ذلك عريس المستقبل. لذا في المرة القادمة التي يقول لك بأنه يثق بأنك ستساعدينه على التخلص من عادة التدخين، العصبية الزائدة أو التغزل بالنساء الأخريات، ثقي بأنك مع الشخص غير المناسب.*


*الرجال يحبون النساء متوسطات الذكاء.*
*تنصحك جدتك بعدم التحدث كثيرا وعدم المجادلة حتى لو كنت على صواب، لأن الرجال لا يحبون النساء الأذكى منهم. أنت ترتكبين خطأ يا عزيزتي، بل وإذا قمت بذلك فأنت مثيرة للشفقة، تتخلين عن شخصيتك وثقافتك وتعليمك فقط لتكسبي وده! إخفاء مستوى ذكائك الحقيقي والموافقة على كل ما يقوله حتى لو كان مغلوطا لا يجعلك تبدين أكثر جاذبية بل أكثر غباءا، وتوقعي بأن يقول لك غدا "عندما تعرفت عليك كنت جاهلة، لقد علمتك كل شيء!"*


*يجب أن يقوم الرجل بالخطوة الأولى.*
*العديد من نظريات الحب والمواعدة والزواج تنصح النساء بأن ينتظرن مبادرة الرجل. ولكن بالرغم من أن ذلك أمر شائع جدا وتدعمه نظرية أخرى تستند على أن "الفتاة التي تبادر فتاة جريئة جدا"، إلا أنه غير فعال دائما، فبينما أنت جالسة هناك تلعبين دور البلهاء التي لا تعرف ماذا تريد، ستأتي فتاة أخرى وتأخذ المبادرة، نحن لا نقول لك بأنها عملية صيد، ولكن إذا كان يعجبك فهناك 100 طريقة لإيصال الرسالة بدلا من الإنتظار في الظل.*


*لا تقولي رأيك بصراحة أمامه.*
*هناك نصيحة غرامية أخيرة زائفة ومضللة: "من الأفضل أن لا تتخذي أي قرارات أو آراء قبله". حسنا، هناك شخصان في العلاقة، أنت وهو، وهذا يعني فكرتان، رآيان، معلومتان، لا تنصهري تماما في بوتقته فقط لأنك تحبينه، ولا تخشي من التعبير عن رأيك. هل هذه هي البداية التي تريدينها لحياتك؟ أن تخافي من قول رأيك أو التلميح بما تريدين. لا تشوهي شخصيتك وتصبحي تابعة له بالاسم والفعل والقرار، أنت شخصية متفردة، إذا لم تعجبه إستقلاليتك في الرأي فهو رجل مستبد، والنتيجة تعنيف مستمر*


وبلاش زعل يا شباب :new6:​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أبريل 2011)

*واااااااااااو انجى شريكة الكفاح ونائب مدير جمعية حقوق المرأة فى المنتدى 
حبيبى زى ماقولت انا قبل كده الراجل يحب المرأة اقل منه فى الذكاء علشان يبان هو ذكى بينما بهذة الطريقة يثبت هذا الرجل انه غبى لان الشخص الذكى الواثق من ذكاءه لايشعر بالتهديد من ذكاء الاخرين 
بس طبعا نابع من عملية نفخ المجتمع فيه بصورة مستمرة انه هو الراجل وعنتر زمانه ومفيش قده والمفكر العبقرى والمرأة ديه بس مخلوقه علشان الجواز والخلفة والعيال والغسيل والمسح الكنس فهى مش محتاجة الذكاء فى حاجة 
بس معلش هما دلوقتى ابتدو يفوقو ويعرفو ان ممكن المرأة تبقى اذكى بمليون سنة ضوئية من الرجل 
وحتى المرأة التى تخفى ذكائها علشان الراجل مش يجيله حالة نفسية مستعصية هى ذكية وبستغفله وهو مش حاسس 

اما بالنسبة للحب انا عندى كلمتين ,هو مجتمع عبيط من الاخر 
لما الولد يعبر بمشاعره لبنت بيحبها ويفضل يزن يزن على دماغها يبقى ده عادى وده مشاعر طبيعية وحقه وفيها ايه 
ولو بنت عبرت تبقى خارقة للطبيعة وتتحول من حب لعملية صيد انها عايزة تصطاد عريس والسلام 
لا وبعدين يلوموها لو هى اتأخرت فى الزواج ,طيب ياعباقرة الزمان ما تسبوها هى تختار وتعبر علشان متتأخرش فى الزواج 
وتاخد الاوكسجين من الجو وتسبب اتساع ثقب الاوزون لو مش اتجوزت 
ها ؟ جاوبونى الله يخليكو ههههههههههههههههه 
*


----------



## marcelino (1 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدا وعجبنى فعلا 
و خصوصا تانى وتالت نصيحه بجد بجد حلوين وصح جدا
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

امممممممممم
تصدقي عجبني الموضوع
يلا عايزين حد نجرب عليه
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sparrow (1 أبريل 2011)

هههههههه
موضوع بجد واقعي وكتير منه بيحصل
ميرسي يا انجيلا لتعبك


----------



## sparrow (1 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *بس طبعا نابع من عملية نفخ المجتمع فيه بصورة مستمرة انه هو الراجل وعنتر زمانه ومفيش قده والمفكر العبقرى والمرأة ديه بس مخلوقه علشان الجواز والخلفة والعيال والغسيل والمسح الكنس فهى مش محتاجة الذكاء فى حاجة
> 
> ههههههههه تحفه يا نانسي حلوة عمليه النفخ دي مصطلح حلو اووي
> 
> ...



ههههههههه لازم تراعي نفسيته بردو ومتحسسوش بالنقص


----------



## Critic (1 أبريل 2011)

*حلو اوى*
*من زمان ملقتش حد منزل نصايح منفتحة كدة و متخلصة من الفكر البدوى !*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع مهم وجميل جداا
يستحق تقييم
بس طلعي البت نانسي دي من هنا
تسلم ايديكي انجيلا

​*


----------



## أنجيلا (1 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *واااااااااااو انجى شريكة الكفاح ونائب مدير جمعية حقوق المرأة فى المنتدى *
> *حبيبى زى ماقولت انا قبل كده الراجل يحب المرأة اقل منه فى الذكاء علشان يبان هو ذكى بينما بهذة الطريقة يثبت هذا الرجل انه غبى لان الشخص الذكى الواثق من ذكاءه لايشعر بالتهديد من ذكاء الاخرين *
> *بس طبعا نابع من عملية نفخ المجتمع فيه بصورة مستمرة انه هو الراجل وعنتر زمانه ومفيش قده والمفكر العبقرى والمرأة ديه بس مخلوقه علشان الجواز والخلفة والعيال والغسيل والمسح الكنس فهى مش محتاجة الذكاء فى حاجة *
> *بس معلش هما دلوقتى ابتدو يفوقو ويعرفو ان ممكن المرأة تبقى اذكى بمليون سنة ضوئية من الرجل *
> ...



نائب المدير وبس! احنى مش شركا ولا ايه?! طيب مقبولة منك  يا سعادة المدير ههههههههههه
تعليقك رائع يا حبي انتي هتجبيلهم السكر خلاص هههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (1 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا وعجبنى فعلا *​
> *و خصوصا تانى وتالت نصيحه بجد بجد حلوين وصح جدا*​


 
مرورك الاجمل يا مارس نورت 
وشكرا ع التقييم


----------



## أنجيلا (1 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> امممممممممم​
> تصدقي عجبني الموضوع
> يلا عايزين حد نجرب عليه​
> ههههههههههههههههه​


 


اختاري اي حد عيزاه واحنى هنساعدك تجربي عليه ههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك نورتي


----------



## أنجيلا (1 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههه
> موضوع بجد واقعي وكتير منه بيحصل
> ميرسي يا انجيلا لتعبك


 
مرسي لمرورك الجميل 
نورتي يا قمر ​


----------



## أنجيلا (1 أبريل 2011)

​


Critic قال:


> *حلو اوى*
> *من زمان ملقتش حد منزل نصايح منفتحة كدة و متخلصة من الفكر البدوى !*


 
​احنى بنحاول اهو :yaka:
لعل وعسى ييجي يوم ونعيش بفكر متحضر زي باقي البشر 
مرورك احلى شكرا ليك​


----------



## أنجيلا (1 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> * موضوع مهم وجميل جداا​*
> *يستحق تقييم*
> *بس طلعي البت نانسي دي من هنا*
> *تسلم ايديكي انجيلا*​


 
مقدرش اطلعها ... لانها المدير ههههههههه
شكرا لمررورك الجميل نورت


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (1 أبريل 2011)

> الرجال يحبون النساء متوسطات الذكاء.
> تنصحك جدتك بعدم التحدث كثيرا وعدم المجادلة حتى لو كنت على صواب، لأن الرجال لا يحبون النساء الأذكى منهم. أنت ترتكبين خطأ يا عزيزتي، بل وإذا قمت بذلك فأنت مثيرة للشفقة، تتخلين عن شخصيتك وثقافتك وتعليمك فقط لتكسبي وده! إخفاء مستوى ذكائك الحقيقي والموافقة على كل ما يقوله حتى لو كان مغلوطا لا يجعلك تبدين أكثر جاذبية بل أكثر غباءا، وتوقعي بأن يقول لك غدا "عندما تعرفت عليك كنت جاهلة، لقد علمتك كل شيء!"


*
الرجال الذين يعرفون أنفسهم بأنهم متوسطي الذكاء فيحبون هذه النوعية من البنات التي تظهر هذا الشيئ او انها كذلك فعلاً
فالرجل ذو الشخصية القوية الذكية فلن ينزل لهكذا مستوى من التفكير 
بل يفضل من تكون بمستواه من الافكار لكي يستطيع أن يتفاهم معها ومع أفكارها 

موضوع جميل عزيزتي انجيلا :t25:

احلى أنجيلا :16_14_37:*


----------



## twety (1 أبريل 2011)

*تمام التمام
كده احنا عايشين فى مصر بجد بجد يعنى
بس يارب بناتنا تاخد بالها بقى وتفووووووق وتطلع من جو سى السيد بقى

ميرسى يا انجيلا ياقمر
*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع مميز فعلا 
عجبنى خالص
فعلا عندك حق
ميرسى كتير ع الموضوع
ويستحق تقييم
​*


----------



## Rosetta (1 أبريل 2011)

> الرجال يحبون النساء متوسطات الذكاء.
> تنصحك جدتك بعدم التحدث كثيرا وعدم المجادلة حتى لو كنت على صواب، لأن الرجال لا يحبون النساء الأذكى منهم. أنت ترتكبين خطأ يا عزيزتي، بل وإذا قمت بذلك فأنت مثيرة للشفقة، تتخلين عن شخصيتك وثقافتك وتعليمك فقط لتكسبي وده! إخفاء مستوى ذكائك الحقيقي والموافقة على كل ما يقوله حتى لو كان مغلوطا لا يجعلك تبدين أكثر جاذبية بل أكثر غباءا، وتوقعي بأن يقول لك غدا "عندما تعرفت عليك كنت جاهلة، لقد علمتك كل شيء!"


*كتير سمعتها هي العبارة هههههههههه
شو اعمل بحالي أنا ذكية كتيييييير يعني رح اعنس لو هيك فعلا الرجال بيحبوا البنت متوسطة الذكاء :t33:

مرررررسي يا أنجيلا للموضوع 
عنجد موضوع رووووووعة و متحضر 
*


----------



## bob (1 أبريل 2011)

> *يجب أن يقوم الرجل بالخطوة الأولى.
> العديد من نظريات الحب والمواعدة والزواج تنصح النساء بأن ينتظرن مبادرة الرجل. ولكن بالرغم من أن ذلك أمر شائع جدا وتدعمه نظرية أخرى تستند على أن "الفتاة التي تبادر فتاة جريئة جدا"، إلا أنه غير فعال دائما، فبينما أنت جالسة هناك تلعبين دور البلهاء التي لا تعرف ماذا تريد، ستأتي فتاة أخرى وتأخذ المبادرة، نحن لا نقول لك بأنها عملية صيد، ولكن إذا كان يعجبك فهناك 100 طريقة لإيصال الرسالة بدلا من الإنتظار في الظل.*


*النقطة دي اعتقد ناس كتير بتفتقد ليها معغ ان ده من حق الرجل او المرأة الاحساس و الشعور و الحب و ليس من حق الراجل فقط
موضوع جميل انجيلا*


----------



## العمدة سكارنو (1 أبريل 2011)

هكذا الرجال دائما لايحبون الا المرأةالهادئة :t7::smil6::vava::close_tem:act31::94:
تنصحك جدتك بعدم التحدث كثيرا وعدم المجادلة حتى لو كنت على صواب، لأن الرجال لا يحبون النساء الأذكى منهم. أنت ترتكبين خطأ يا عزيزتي، بل وإذا قمت بذلك فأنت مثيرة للشفقة، تتخلين عن شخصيتك وثقافتك وتعليمك فقط لتكسبي وده! إخفاء مستوى ذكائك الحقيقي والموافقة على كل ما يقوله حتى لو كان مغلوطا لا يجعلك تبدين أكثر جاذبية بل أكثر غباءا، وتوقعي بأن يقول لك غدا "عندما تعرفت عليك كنت جاهلة، لقد علمتك كل شيء!"


----------



## العمدة سكارنو (1 أبريل 2011)

شكرا  كتير على الموضوع الثالث والموضوع الثانى 
ويستحق تقييم:close_tem و التقدير:94:


----------



## عادل نسيم (1 أبريل 2011)

*شكراً أنجيلا
لا تعليق علي موضوعك الهام والجميل غير إنه موضوع جرىء 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أبريل 2011)

BLUE BLUE EYES قال:


> *الرجال الذين يعرفون أنفسهم بأنهم متوسطي الذكاء فيحبون هذه النوعية من البنات التي تظهر هذا الشيئ او انها كذلك فعلاً*
> *فالرجل ذو الشخصية القوية الذكية فلن ينزل لهكذا مستوى من التفكير *
> *بل يفضل من تكون بمستواه من الافكار لكي يستطيع أن يتفاهم معها ومع أفكارها *
> 
> ...


شكرا ليكي يا قمر على المرور الجميل
تعليقك صح جدااااا انفق معك
نورتي الموضوع حبيبتي:love45:​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أبريل 2011)

twety قال:


> *تمام التمام*
> *كده احنا عايشين فى مصر بجد بجد يعنى*
> *بس يارب بناتنا تاخد بالها بقى وتفووووووق وتطلع من جو سى السيد بقى*
> 
> *ميرسى يا انجيلا ياقمر*


 
هذا لبنتمناه  يفوقو بقا ههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك الجميل ​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *موضوع مميز فعلا ​*
> _*عجبنى خالص*_
> _*فعلا عندك حق*_
> _*ميرسى كتير ع الموضوع*_
> _*ويستحق تقييم*_​


 
شكرا ع تقييم يا قمر
ومرسي لمرورك الجميل نورتي حبيبتي


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *كتير سمعتها هي العبارة هههههههههه*
> *شو اعمل بحالي أنا ذكية كتيييييير يعني رح اعنس لو هيك فعلا الرجال بيحبوا البنت متوسطة الذكاء :t33:*
> 
> *مرررررسي يا أنجيلا للموضوع *
> *عنجد موضوع رووووووعة و متحضر *


 
اوعي تظهري ذكائك امام راجل يا بنتي والا هتعنسي
ديما سايري الراجل على حد ذكائه المحدود هههههههههههههه ​ 
نورتي يا قمر بمرورك الجميل​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *النقطة دي اعتقد ناس كتير بتفتقد ليها معغ ان ده من حق الرجل او المرأة الاحساس و الشعور و الحب و ليس من حق الراجل فقط*
> *موضوع جميل انجيلا*


 
اخيرااااااااا في راجل نطق كلمة حق ههههههههههههه
معاك حق يا bob  الحب من حق الراجل والمراة بس للاسف في مجتمعنا الي لسه مش عايز يتقدم بيبصو على ان الحب من حق الراجل بس فلو عبرت المراة عن حبها لراجل تبقى جريئة ومابتستحييش ووووووووو يعني ده مش من حقها  :a82:

شكرا لمرورك الجميل وتعليقك الرائع


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أبريل 2011)

العمدة سكارنو قال:


> شكرا كتير على الموضوع الثالث والموضوع الثانى
> ويستحق تقييم:close_tem و التقدير:94:


 
شكرا ليك على المرور الجميل 
نورت:flowers:​


----------



## marcelino (2 أبريل 2011)

*يارب ارحمنا من المُعقدين ld:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أبريل 2011)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *شكراً أنجيلا*
> *لا تعليق علي موضوعك الهام والجميل غير إنه موضوع جرىء *


 
 جريء من ناحية ايه?!!
انا بس بوعي البنات وبحرضهم شوي على الرجالة هههههههههههههههه

شكرا على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 أبريل 2011)

*كلام رووووووووووعة فعلا*
*وسليم 100%*
*ميرسى انجيلا*​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يارب ارحمنا من المُعقدين ld:*​


 
امييييييييين 
الرجالة خنقونا بعقدهم :act31:


----------



## marcelino (2 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> امييييييييين
> الرجالة خنقونا بعقدهم :act31:




*ده احنا بردوووووووو :gy0000:
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *كلام رووووووووووعة فعلا*​
> *وسليم 100%*
> 
> *ميرسى انجيلا* ​


 
 ماهو لازم البنات يتسرفو كده يعني بلاش حب زايد حتى تمثل دور الغبية عشان بس تكسب وده . لانو ده حمااااااااقة هههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا قمر​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ده احنا بردوووووووو :gy0000:*​


 

امشي يابني  العب في حته ثانية :gun:


----------



## marcelino (2 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> امشي يابني  العب في حته ثانية :gun:




*حاضر يا معلم :mus13:
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *حاضر يا معلم :mus13:*​


 
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2011)

نصائح مهمة ولا شيء

يزعج الشباب فلا لزوم للتأسف يا انجيلا

فالموضوع مهم للجهتين فيه نصائح منفتحة

مشكورة الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> نصائح مهمة ولا شيء
> 
> يزعج الشباب فلا لزوم للتأسف يا انجيلا
> 
> ...


 
التاسف بس للمعقدين شويه ههههههههههه
شكرا ليك كليمو على المرور الجميل
 نورت


----------



## انريكي (2 أبريل 2011)

كلامك جميل يا انجيلا

لكن مش كل الرجاله تفس الشي

فية رجاله اتحب تاخذ رائي البنت او الزوجة 

او يقدرون حب المراة ويعاملون المراة في اجمل معاملة

شكرا انجيلاااااااا موضوعك جدا رائع

الرب يباركك


----------



## shady26 (2 أبريل 2011)

الرجال يحبون النساء متوسطات الذكاء.

that’s not true ! Man needs smart women 
and she must be smarter than the boy that’s is must !
علشان هي لازم تمشي الولد و يبئة الولد فهم إن هو  إلي مشيها بس دي باءة تبئة من ذكاء البنت 
sorry for the bad arabic


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

موضوع روعه حبيبتي

تسلم ايدك


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع اختي العزيزة
كل الشكر الك


----------



## أنجيلا (3 أبريل 2011)

shady26 قال:


> الرجال يحبون النساء متوسطات الذكاء.
> 
> that’s not true ! Man needs smart women
> and she must be smarter than the boy that’s is must !


 
 :a63:that's trrrrrrrrrrrrrrue​ 


shady26 قال:


> علشان هي لازم تمشي الولد و يبئة الولد فهم إن هو إلي مشيها بس دي باءة تبئة من ذكاء البنت


 هههههههههه حلوة يبقة فاهم ان هو لمشيها
ما هي لازم بردو متحسسوش بنقص هههههههههههه
كلامك صح هههههههههه



shady26 قال:


> sorry for the bad arabic


 
no problem

:flowers:thank you​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> كلامك جميل يا انجيلا
> 
> لكن مش كل الرجاله تفس الشي
> 
> ...


 
بالطبع مش كل الرجالة كده هم الاغلبية بس هههههههههههههه
معاك حق في رجالة بيتعملو مع المراة باجمل معاملة بس المشكلة انهم ندريييييييين اوي الايام ده:t19:

شكرا على المرور الرائع نورت


----------



## أنجيلا (3 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع روعه حبيبتي
> 
> تسلم ايدك


 
شكرا لمرورك حبيبتي
 نورتي يا قمرررر​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع اختي العزيزة
> كل الشكر الك


 
الاروع مرورك 
شكرا ليك نورت​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع مهم وجميل جداا
> يستحق تقييم
> بس طلعي البت نانسي دي من هنا
> تسلم ايديكي انجيلا
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه ياحليلة ياحليلة الولد معصب *
*شوفتوا يابنات الراجل الشرقى لما ميعرفش يرد علينا عايز يطردنا بره ياحرااااااااااااااااااااااام*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل جدااا ومهم
يستحق التقييم
مرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Nemo (3 أبريل 2011)

عندك حق انجيلا موضوع رائع ونصائح اروع
بس مشكلتنا فى مجتمعنا عندنا مخاخ تعبانه عايشة من ايام سى السيد والست امينة
بتاعة السوارس هههههههههههههههه
بس احنا وراهم لغايه ما يتعدلوا عشان منعنسش هههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل ,واحلى تقييم وميرسى ليكى يا قمر


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااا ومهم​
> يستحق التقييم
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر​
> ربنا يباركك​


 


الاجمل مرورك يا قمررر
شكرا ليكي نورتي


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أبريل 2011)

Nemo قال:


> عندك حق انجيلا موضوع رائع ونصائح اروع
> بس مشكلتنا فى مجتمعنا عندنا مخاخ تعبانه عايشة من ايام سى السيد والست امينة
> بتاعة السوارس هههههههههههههههه
> بس احنا وراهم لغايه ما يتعدلوا عشان منعنسش هههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل ,واحلى تقييم وميرسى ليكى يا قمر


 
ههههههههههههههههه
بطبع لازم نظل وراهم لغاية ما يسيبو الافكار البدوية ده هههههههههههه
ميرسي خالص لمرورك الجميل 
نورتي يا قمرررررر​


----------

